# Panting for no reason



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

Sorry but I have another question. He just began panting for no reason at all. He has been inside his cage. I let him be after our little bonding session a few hours ago. I have no music on or tv. I have just been on my laptop. When I look at him I see him panting for no reason I can think of. It's not hot in my room and I haven't really moved at all to scare him. What could it be? Here is a video of him doing it.


----------



## SouthernKeet (Mar 4, 2016)

Mine pants all the time too! I wonder why
Not all the time but sometime I notice him doing it.
Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Caboose does not appear to be panting to me.
It appears he is simply opening and closing his beak.*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Panting*

I agree with Deb, It looks like it is chatter and chewing. The chest and beak 
move in a different way when panting, When in doubt have Avian vet examine your bird. Panting can indicate respiratory also tumors or fluid can press on internal organs and cause a bird to pant. One quick check is to hold the bird close to your ear if you hear a crackling sound this indicates a respiratory issue or perhaps respirator mites and an ASAP trip to Avian vet for treatment. When in doubt Listen for breathing noise, check droppings and check weight to be sure there is no large change up or down over several days or a very light weight for the type of bird. Best wishes, Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## odannysgirl (Mar 23, 2016)

My baby Eros does this also. I call it kissing though. We say kiss, kiss or give me a kiss (followed by kiss noises) and he makes little crackling noises and moves his beak similar to in your video. I don't worry about my boy, just assume he is learning to move his beak, stretching, practicing how we move our mouths.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings it appears your budgie is doing fine.most budgies do that from time to time.my Gracie does that sometimes.thanks for the video,your budgie is very beautiful.blessings always :green pied:


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

So you guys think he is okay? He has been doing it every day all day. His chirping, eating and poop is all fine. I called my vet and she wants to charge $800 to do Xrays. She said she will give him a shot of doxycycline and hope for the best if I don't want xrays. Keep in mind I have no certified avian vets in my city. So I have to see vets who mainly see dogs and cats. What do you guys think?


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

I think avian vets are the only ones can diagnose the birdies right. He also looks ok to me from the video. Is he active day time excluding taking naps sometimes during the day or he looks sleepy entire day and not chirping or very lil chirping? No watery poops and not eating less than normal is a good sign.


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

Yes. When he is not napping he is flying around and chirping. He does sleep quite often. But most people have said it's because he's still young. He is eating his seed food and millet. His poops are normal.


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

When they are babies they sleep more, take more naps than older budgies, I agree with that  Seems like all are good signs  The thing with the vet though, if you are suspecting he is not acting normal still, make sure have him seen by avian vet. I know they are hard to find, there is only one avian vet in the area I live and the appointments are pretty full. If you don't mind driving, have you found any avian vets by 1-2 hour driving distance or so ?


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

Here is an updated video of him doing it again. I just took this video about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

Also to the Avian vet question no there is no Certified Avian vet within 1 or 2 hours. The closest certified avian vet is 10 hours away from me. I know it's crazy. All other vets see birds but are not specialized in them. They mainly see dogs and cats. I used the ABVP to check.


----------

